# Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?



## Mefospezialist (15. Dezember 2005)

*Mefoangeln mit Naturködern*

Hallo Leute

Meine Frage: Hat jemand von euch schon mit Natürködern auf Meérforellen geangelt? Wenn ja, welche Montage, Köder und Hakengröße benutzt Ihr?

Ich wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.

Meerforellen fängt man oder auch nicht!|supergri


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute

Hat jemand von euch schon mal in der deutschen Ostsee mit Naturködern auf Mefo geangelt?
Wenn ja, mit welchen Montagen, Ködern, Hakengröße etc. angelt Ihr?

Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Spinnrute oder Fliegenrute meine Fische Gefangen und ich möchte gerne mal meinen kleinen Sohn mit zum fischen nehmen. Für ihn gibts aber keine Wathose und es ist ihm zu langweilig wenn ich im Wasser stehe und am Blinkern bin.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

PS. Mefos fängt man oder auch nicht!|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern*

Erst mal herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns!

Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren 3 Mefo´s, die als Zufallsfang beim Brandungsangeln zu verzeichnen sind. Köder Wattwurm mit Auftrieb überm Grund. Gezieltes Naturköderangeln auf Mefo hab ich noch nicht probiert und halte es persönlich nicht für effekitv. Mag sein, dass es hier welche gibt, die das für fängiger halten, aber ich glaube an einen beweglichen Köder (Kunstköder) für Mefo....


----------



## Ansgar (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Moin,

vor 15 Jahren oder so (bevor der grosse Blinker Boom begann) habe ich oefters mal mit Heringsfetzen auf Mefo's geangelt. 
Ging ganz gut - zwar keine Riesenfische, die ich so gefangen habe, aber ich denke darum geht es Dir auch nicht. Habe das danach zwar nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das heute nicht auch noch funktionieren sollte.
Montage aehnlich wie beim Hornhechtangeln - also z.B. leichte Karpfenrute, grosse Wasserkugel, ca. 1m Vorfach und nen 6er Haken oder so aehnlich und das sollte gehen. 

Am besten nimmst Du die Wathose trotzdem mit - und ein paar lange Rutenhalter - und wirfst von der 1. Sandbank aus. Kannst dann die Rute da lassen und Dich trotzdem zu Deinem kleinen Sohn ans Ufer setzen...

So richtig spannend ist diese Art angeln aber meist auch nicht - ist halt typisches Ansitzangeln... Dein eigentliches Problem koennte diese Angelart daher evtl auch nicht loesen.... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## baggerfahrer03 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hallo

Ich war vor einem Jahr,im Sommer, mit meiner Familie in Dänemark.
Nach drei Tagen hatte ich langsam genug vom blinkern weil
absolut nichts gebissen hat.Ein Einheimischer sagte, ich soll es einfach mal mit Wasserkugel und Tauwurm probieren, also baute ich alles um. 
Wasserkugel dran 75cm Vorfach und unten Tauwurm .
Mit dieser Montage konnte ich innerhalb von zwei Stunden vier Mefos
verhaften alles keine Riesen aber maßig.
Nun weiß ich nicht ob das hier auch so gut funktioniert aber in Dänemark
war es der Hammer. Ich würd´s ruhig mal versuchen.
Meld Dich mal wieder ob´s geklappt hat.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern*

Seeringelwürmer wären noch ne Idee und ich habe damals im Flensburger Hafen einige schöne Mefos auf Heringsfetzen gefangen (Fetzen auf 1m Tiefe an ner Pose treibend)....
man glaubt gar nicht was so direkt im Hafenbecken so rumschwimmt ...
aber war in der Tat eher Zufall - aber als leckeren Beifang beim Natürköderangeln sind schöne Steelheads immer drin - die wiederrum meiner Erfahrung nach schlechter auf Kunstköder gehen ...
also am besten beides - Naturköderrute auslegen und Mefoblinker ordnetlich durchs Wasser ziehen ....  :m


----------



## Kalex (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Denke Posenangeln ist vielleicht eher das richtige für deinen Junior. Habe schon öfter mal gelesen, das manche von Mohlen aus mit Wattwürmern und Posenmontage auf MeFos angeln. Im Prinzip wie am Forellenteich. Nur ohne Power Bait


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

schließe mich den Heringsfetzen-Erfahrungsträger in deinem 2. Thread diesbezüglich an ...


----------



## Rosi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Herzlich willkommen an Board! 
Genau wie Dennis hatte ich meine allererste Mefo von der Seebrücke aus mit Wattwurm gefangen. Sie biß beim hochziehen in die Silberperlen, denn der Wurm war schon ab. 

Wenn du mit dem Sbirollino, der Wasserkugel oder einer Pose und Heringsfetzen auf Hornhecht gehst, kannst du auch nebenbei mal eine Meerforelle erwischen. Das ist ein schöner Schreck, wenn kurz vor deinen Füßen so ein Teil getroffen aus dem Meer springt. Meist ist der Haken dann auch fest, einen Blinker schütteln die schonmal ab.


----------



## Rainer 32 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hallo
Bedenken solltet ihr aber, daß der Anteil an verangelten Untermaßigen sehr viel höher liegt als beim Kunstköderangeln. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich die Sache eher kritisch.


----------



## Juletrae (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Ich hab mal in einem Video von Jörg Strehlow gesehen, wie er mit einer Posenmontage und Watwurm angelte...
Er hatte eine große, fertig ausgebleite Pose, dahinter einfach ein 4m langes Vorfach mit Watwurmhaken und entsprechendem Wurm ohne blei, stopper oder anderen schnick schnack. Das lange Vorfach damit der Wurm frei schwebend in der Strömung spielt, und nicht einfach langweilig runterhängt. Die Pose war echt riesig und sollte an entsprechendem geschirr gut meter machen und gut zu sehen sein!


----------



## Hamsterson (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Bei uns in der Kieler Förde habe ich schon Mefos auf Tauwurm und Wasserkugel gefangen. Und es waren auch richtig große dabei. Das mit den Untermaßigen stimmt schon, die schlucken viel zu tief. Um dies vorzubeugen nimmt man große Haken.


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps werds vielleicht mal probieren.
Falls euch noch was einfällt einfach niederschreiben. Danke:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Ich habe früher recht häufig und ziehmlich erfolgreich mit naturködern gefischt .
Der nachteil an der sache : Die Fische bissen fast alle am frühen Morgen (ab 4 Uhr), nach Sonnenaufgang war fast immer schluss .

Köder würde ich Seeringelwürmer empfehlen , Tauwürmer sind fast genausofängig , Heringsfetzen gehen im Notfall auch . Wattwürmer sind absolut ungeeignet !

Wenn Windstill ist kann man mit 2 Ruten fischen , wichtig ist aber das diese immer Griffbereit sind . Also nicht im Stuhl 3 m von den Ruten weg sitzen .

Hakengröße sollte schon mindestens 1/0 sein und den Wiederhaken musst du auch andrücken . Kommt zwar selten vor das mal ne kleine zuschnappt (die brauchen ewig um nen fetten Wurm zu verschlingen) aber sicher ist sicher ...
"Schlucken lassen" sollte absolut tabu sein .

Die Pose sollte nicht allzuschwer sein (maximal so 15 gr) , bei Ententeich reichen 5 gr meistens aus .
Sobald die Pose abtaucht wird angeschlagen , wenn mehrere Sekunden was am Haken zubbelt wird auch angeschlagen (Das ist dann meistens eine kleine der mann den Wurm wegnehmen muss).

Zur Wurfweite : Solange es dunkel ist schwimmen die Forellen meist in der Wassertiefe wo nachher die Watangler stehen also ca. 1m tief . Wenn es hell wird schwimmen sie weiter raus .

Deshalb sollte das Vorfach nur 0,5 bis 1 m lang sein .

Zum Wetter : Ich habe fast nur bei Windstille oder ablandigem Wind gefischt , oder von Anlegern ebenfalls so das man Rückenwind hat .
Bei Seitenwind ist es nur sehr schwer möglich den Anschlag durchzubringen da man sehr schnell einen Schnurbogen hat . Das heißt bei Seitenwind muss man ständig langsam kurbeln um immer Kontakt zum Köder zu behalten ...

Für Sohnemann ist das sicher auch spannend , schon alleine wegen dem Angeln im Dunkeln , aber ich würde empfehlen die Tour mit ihm erst im März oder April zu starten .
Da beißen die Fische erstens deutlich besser als jetzt und zweitens friert man sich nichtmehr ganz so doll den Ar... ab !


----------



## Rosi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hi Sven, darauf hatte ich schon gewartet. Wir hatten am 16.Januar im "Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen" auf Seite 4 darüber geschwatzt. Du warst ganz schön fleißig seit dem#6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Moin!

Ein Kumpel von mir hat arge Rückenprobleme und setzt sich daher gelegentlich mit Wasserkugel und Borstenwurm an die Ostsee.
Um das seitliche Verdriften der Montage zu verhindern, läuft bei ihm zwischen Wasserkugel und Rute noch ein 5 bis 10 Gramm schweres Laufblei das die Montage am Platz hält. Die Erfolge sind mitunter recht gut.

Martin


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*



			
				Flala - Flifi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat arge Rückenprobleme und setzt sich daher gelegentlich mit Wasserkugel und Borstenwurm an die Ostsee.
> Um das seitliche Verdriften der Montage zu verhindern, läuft bei ihm zwischen Wasserkugel und Rute noch ein 5 bis 10 Gramm schweres Laufblei das die Montage am Platz hält. Die Erfolge sind mitunter recht gut.
> ...




Die Idee hatte ich auch schon !
Aber wie schaffts dein Kumpel das sich die Montage beim Wurf nicht verheddert ?
Bei mir hing andauernd der Haken in der Hauptschnur , oder die Pose vedrehte sich ...
Würd mich sehr interessieren , denn diese Methode würde es einem erlauben fast immer mit Posen unter 5 gr zu angeln ...


----------



## Marcus van K (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

n Abend,

vor einigen Jahren habe ich auch Mefos auf normalen Grundmontagen von Seebrücken aus mit Tauwurm gefangen. Aber wie hier schon gesagt, nach Sonnenaufgang war dann meisst Feierabend.
Alternativ könntest du auch eine Posenmontage benutzen und ein kleines Moderlieschen anködern. Die sollten eigentlich in jedem kleinen Teich fix gesenkt sein.

Auf jeden fall werd ich beim nächsten BB Törn ne zweite Rute mit Posenmontage mitnehmen und das nochmal ausprobieren.....

Wünsch dir und deinem Sohnemann ein paar schöne erlebnisse....


----------



## JunkieXL (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Ich angel seit Jahren gezielt auf Mefo mit Naturköder, beste möglichkeiten bieten hier Molen oder Bellyboat. Man muss so ca 50-60 Metre raus und auch auf der weite bleiben. Als montage benutze ich eine Durchsichtige Wasserkugel Mittlerer größe daran kommt eine 28er Mono(ca 2m lang) mit 1er Haken ca 20 cm davor kommen 2 Bleischrote a 1g. Als Köder verwende ich Hauptsächlich Tobse(Sandal) der Größe 8-10cm (fang ich im Sommer und frier sie dann ein).  Der Haken wird  durch den Kopf  gestochen (man sieht zwar den Haken stört den Fisch aber net) .  Diese Methode verwende ich  Hauptsächlich zwischen November und Januar in den frühen Morgenstunden 5-10 Uhr (meist Seebrücke Kühlungsborn zwischen 1ter und 2ter Bucht). Man fängt hierbei sehr schöne Dorsche und schon einige gute Forellen sind uns so zum Opfer gefallen. je stärker die Strömung desto länger das Vorfach aber maximal 3m. Die Kugel einfach bei offener Rolle schön laufen lassen wenn die Schnur schlagartig schneller abläuft Kontakt aufnehmen und anschlagen wenn ein Fisch hängt merkt man das. Habe bei diesem angeln auch schon gute Platten erbeutet meist wenn die Kugel auf einer Nahen Sandbank angekommen war.


----------



## Marcus van K (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hallo JunkieXL
verrate mir mal bitte wie du die Tobse fängst!?


----------



## JunkieXL (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

 ich hab den vorteil einen Fischer zu kennen der die für seine Aalschnüre zieht und mir die dann Eimerweise geben kann. Wenn ich mal keine bekommen hab benutze ich ein Heringsvorfach mit winzigen Haken(gibt welche in Angelläden die haben extrem kleine wie beim Friedfischangeln). Dann geh ich auf unsere Brücke orte einen Schwarm schmeiß ca 10m dahinter und führe das vorfach langsam zupfend in den Schwarm, dann beißen die auf die kleinen Heringsfliegen. Man kann auch mit einem Schlauchboot auf die Sandbank rudern und sich einen schwarm suchen und dann das gleiche Spiel betreiben.


----------



## Marcus van K (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Dann mach mir mal 10 Tütchen a10-12 Stück fertig und leg sie auf Eis. |supergri 
und wenn wir mal zusammen losziehen, da du ja gleich um die ecke wohnst, dann nehme ich sie gleich mit. :m 

Quellenkenner |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## JunkieXL (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

 kann ich machen geht aber erst wieder ab Mai weil gibt ja atm keine


----------



## Rosi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Junkie, das ist wirklich gut beschrieben (in Nr 20)#6 Ich habe es mit Sbirolino und Hering versucht, aber den Hering muß man vorher schön verschnüren, sonst fällt er im Flug ab. Gibt Morgendorsche, eine Mefo habe ich in Heiligendamm noch nicht damit erwischt. 
Morgens um 5 sind auch die ganzen Brückenangler weg und man hat seine Ruhe.
Ich habe den Sbiro genommen, weil er besser fliegt. Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, ist die Wasserkugel, genau wie eine Pose, aber viel länger im Wasser. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die Montage dann ( nach dem Auswerfen) so liegt, wie sie soll. 2g Blei befördern den Haken doch nicht nach unten, wenn er treibt. 
Pose habe ich schon oft versucht, da ist allerdings das Problem mit dem Abstand zum Grund. Die Wassertiefe verändert sich ja. Es muß also etwas Strömung sein. Vorteil dabei ist, daß man die Montage vorsichtig ins Wasser lassen kann, also sicher sein kann, daß sie richtig hängt. Es kann auch ein Watti am Haken hängen. So habe ich schon einige Flundern hochgezogen.
Sbiro oder Pose ist wohl auch Temperamentsache.


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Versuche es sonst doch einmal mit der Kombination Wattwurm/Aldikrabbe. Das funzt auch sehr gut.

Sven


----------



## JunkieXL (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Ich werfe das ja nicht sondern lasse es ab  , ja ich will ja das es treibt die 2g sind nur Richtwert ich nehme bei stärkerer strömung bis zu 8g und 3m Mundschnur um es auf tiefe zu bekommen. Mit Spiros hab ich keine Erfahrung, will ja aber das durch die treibende Pose der Tobs schön in der Ströhmung spiel  man muss dem Fisch ja auch was bieten!!!


----------



## sundfisher (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*



			
				Mefospezialist schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal in der deutschen Ostsee mit Naturködern auf Mefo geangelt?
> Wenn ja, mit welchen Montagen, Ködern, Hakengröße etc. angelt Ihr?
> ...



In Dk fangen wir auf Tobis, Wurm und Heringsfetzen im Früjahr sehr gut, im Sommer ist der Kunstköder (Fliege) etwas beliebter und daher fängiger. Besonders zur Hornhechtsaison werden viele Silberbarren Ofer von Heringsfetzen und Co.


----------



## drachel (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hallo Boardi´s,

da mein Vater (74-jährig) nicht mehr ganz so gut zu Fuss ist, fischt er seit 3 Jahren mit Pose und Naturköder.
Mann oh Mann, hat der mir schon die eine oder andere Schlappe zugefügt.
Hab mir auf Fehmarn mit der Fliege den Arm abgeworfen, er im Stuhl am Ufer und raus mit Pose und Regenwurm.
Bei ablandigem Wind nimmt er eine Pose mit Segel, hält so die Montage gut draussen. Mefo´s von 45 bis 64cm, Lachs von 62 bis 80cm. 
Er fängt in der ersten Rinne an und dann eben immer weiter raus.
Da er kein Frühaufsteher ist, kommt er meistens nach dem Frühstück nach.
Hatte da schon den einen oder anderen Kontakt bzw. gefangen, abgebrochen, mit ihm Kaffee geschlürft, und siehe da, die Fische mögen den Köder.
Hab mich jedesmal mit ihm gefreut.

tight lines 
Michael


----------



## Rosi (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werfe das ja nicht sondern lasse es ab  , ja ich will ja das es treibt die 2g sind nur Richtwert ich nehme bei stärkerer strömung bis zu 8g und 3m Mundschnur um es auf tiefe zu bekommen. Mit Spiros hab ich keine Erfahrung, will ja aber das durch die treibende Pose der Tobs schön in der Ströhmung spiel  man muss dem Fisch ja auch was bieten!!!



Warum nimmst du dann eine Wasserkugel? Da geht kein Knicklicht rein. Pose ist doch feinfühliger. 
Wenn ich in Heiligendamm stehe, kann ich die Seebrücke in Kühlungsborn sehen. Der kleine Russe ( Inventar Seebrücke Hd ) behauptet ja, daß man in Kühlungsborn besser angeln kann, es soll mehr Fische geben? Manchmal habe ich wirklich das Gefühl, da wo ich nicht stehe, halten sich die Mefos auf.


----------



## blinkerkatze (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> vor 15 Jahren oder so (bevor der grosse Blinker Boom begann) habe ich oefters mal mit Heringsfetzen auf Mefo's geangelt.
> Ging ganz gut - zwar keine Riesenfische, die ich so gefangen habe, aber ich denke darum geht es Dir auch nicht. Habe das danach zwar nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das heute nicht auch noch funktionieren sollte.
> ...


 
Das mit den Wattwurm und Hering ist schon ok es geht auch mit Fiege an der Rute oder Wasserkugel.
Du kannst auch mit der Brandungsrute und ein Vorfach von bis zu 2m und eine kleine Wasserkugel am Vorfach. Also so das er Haken bis Wassermitte aufsteigen kann wie beim Horniangeln. Und eins nicht vergessen die Mefos halten sich auch dicht unter Land auf, also beim Blinkern oder Fliege auch mal in Richtung Ufer werfen. .


----------



## JunkieXL (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nimmst du dann eine Wasserkugel? Da geht kein Knicklicht rein. Pose ist doch feinfühliger.



Ich nehm relativ kleine durchsichtige Wasserkugeln;

1. Die sieht der Fisch nicht und Mefos sind in der kalten Jahreszeit recht scheu und sollen ja keinen Verdacht schöpfen 

2. Knicklicht benutze ich nicht ich beobachte wie schnell Schnur von der Rolle läuft ... da hat man schnell Raus und sieht obs ein Fisch ist oder nicht

ma kucken ich werd die Tage nochmal los hab leider nurnoch Hering aber werd mal Testen was so geht.


----------



## Karstein (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Auf Hornhechtmontage mit langer Laufpose, 1er Haken und längeren Heringsfetzen fing ich in den 80ern an der Nordermole in Travemünde an einem Morgen gleich drei Meerforellen - das klappt schon wirklich gut an der richtigen Stelle. 

In Irland haben wir auf Meerforellen mit ganzen kleinen Sandaalen am Einzelhaken (per Ködernadel aufgefädelt), einmeterlangem Vorfach und durchbohrtem Rundblei geangelt, dort die beste Methode in den Mündungsgebieten z.B. vom Moy und Erne.

Die Montage wird wie beim Spinnfischen ausgeworfen und nicht allzu zu schnell eingeholt.


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

in der neusten Ausgabe vom "Der Raubfisch" März/April ist nen guter Artikel darüber .... :m
mein Reden das es fängig ist #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

hallo. wir haben öfters beim hornhechtfischen mal ne Mefo als beifang,köder:hering oder mottis.im vergangenen jahr 2stk
ab und an auch beim aalangeln im hafen ,im vergangenen jahr 3stk....


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

@ostsee7:
Wo hast du denn die Forellen gefangen, ich welchem Hafen und welche Jahreszeit?


----------



## kayak-kapitän (9. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Es hört sich ja alles ganz gut an.
Mein Sohn hat vor einer Woche seine Prüfung bestanden.
Werde ihn das nächste Mal mitnehmen, da er noch keine Wathose hat, bietet es sich ja förmlich an, ihn mit Naturköder und Pose fischen zulassen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Natürlich ist die Warscheinlichkeit des Verangelns von Untermaßigen bei dieser Methode höher, als beispielsweise mit dem Blinker. Aber es gibt manchmal Situationen, da kannst du dir nen Wolf kurbeln mit Kunstköder und auf Naturköder rappelts alle Nase lang.
So z.B., wenn die Seeringelwürmer beim "Hochzeitstanz" sind. :m 
Wer dann nicht mit den Dingern, oder gute Imitate davon fischt, der bleibt Schneider.
Das funktioniert aber meistens auch nur dort, wo auch Seeringler vorkommen.
Aber nicht vergessen! Oft weis man garnichts über das Vorhandensein dieser Borstenwürmer. Es lohnt also durchaus einen Veruch damit zu starten. :m


----------



## larsgerkens (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

zu welcher jahrsezeit sind denn die seringelwürmer im "hochzeitstanz"??


----------



## Nordangler (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hier oben meistens zwischen Mitte März und Mitte April.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Dieses Jahr wird das eher Richtung mitte April gehen denk ich mal .
Ist ja noch Arschkalt , und die nächste Woche solls auch noch nicht so richtig warm werdenn ...


----------



## micha_2 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Hallo, ihr habt mich richtig heiß gemacht mit euren Natürködern. Warte ja immer noch auf meine erste mefo. in zwei wochen auf'n tag der meerforelle werde ich es dann vom bellyboot versuchen. eine rute mit pose und eine mit kunstköder, dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## petipet (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Ein leider verstorbener Freund hat vor ein par Jahren auf Bornholm vom Ufer aus, mit einem Trumm von Makrelenpose und Tauwurmbündel, einige Me-Fos zwischen 48-63cm gefangen. Und das im August - tagsüber - bei strahlender Sonne. Seine Frau hat mehrere Fänge abgefilmt, die ich dann staunend und fast kopfschüttelnd auf der heimischen Glotze anguckte.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Flala - Flifi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Mefoangeln mit Naturködern?*

Moin!

@Kochtoppangler:
Bei der Montage mit Wasserkugel und zwischengeschaltetem Laufblei ist es wichtig, den Wurf kurz vor Aufschlag auf dem Wasser etwas abzustoppen, so daß sich die Montage streckt. Das verhindert in den meisten Fällen einen Tüdel mit Haken und Hauptschnur.

Gruß,
Martin


----------

